# ride mvmnt?? or union forces??



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

ill vote for the forces because that is what i ride and they are great bindings.
id suggest looking into rome 390s if you already havent.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I could step into my forces and destroy the universe.


Just saying.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well to clarify, are you talking Deltas or Alphas?

Alphas>Forces>Deltas


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

I got the deltas, haven't ridden them yet but i've read good things so im pumped.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Well to clarify, are you talking Deltas or Alphas?


Exactly.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Depends. I have a pair of 08 Deltas and a pair of 09 Forces. I've only rorde the Deltas a couple times and came to the conclusion over the past couple seasons that I don't like stiff baseplates. Unions are kind of mid-stiff in the baseplate, Deltas made me feel like I was stapled to the board by comparison.


----------

